# 1990 Chevy 1/2 ton Overheating problem



## tough85bronco (Nov 11, 2009)

I am new to setting up and owning my own truck plow! I picked up a older hiniker 9' straight blade. I put it on my half ton after cranking the torsion bars a bit and it is not to bad of fit and the weight issue is not terrible! I do however have a issue with the truck overheating with the plow on! It is about 50 degrees out and today I put a 180 degree thermostat and a Solid flex fan(Reverse rotation to match factory) instead of a fan clutch set up! It still overheats as I drive! When I pull over and put the truck in park it comes down slowly unless I rev the engine then it comes down fast! Even downhill in neutral it continues to heat up! Only cools down in park! Anyone have any ideas? Is it just to warm outside to drive with it on? Thanks
Ryan


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

angle and or drop the blade a little. he plow is blocking the wind from hitting the radiator...


----------



## tough85bronco (Nov 11, 2009)

did that, 1" off the ground angled left or right made no difference


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

The rad just doesn't have the capacity to cool it anymore. Flushing might work or re-core it.


----------



## tough85bronco (Nov 11, 2009)

what about grabbing a good 3 core out of a 3/4 ton?


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

tough85bronco;857971 said:


> did that, 1" off the ground angled left or right made no difference


straight is the best way to deal with over heating.. In my opinion..And it is rather warm out..


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

plowinginma;858592 said:


> straight is the best way to deal with over heating.. In my opinion..And it is rather warm out..


Read your trucks owners manual they state low and angled.

I run around with a blade on all year long make some longer drives and play with the temps. angled and low as by far the best for moving air. turning the heater on high works well for dissipating a few BTUs as well.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Check the shroud to need a heavy duty fan ,something like this.


----------



## ETMegabyte (Nov 11, 2009)

tough85bronco;857694 said:


> I am new to setting up and owning my own truck plow! I picked up a older hiniker 9' straight blade. I put it on my half ton after cranking the torsion bars a bit and it is not to bad of fit and the weight issue is not terrible! I do however have a issue with the truck overheating with the plow on! It is about 50 degrees out and today I put a 180 degree thermostat and a Solid flex fan(Reverse rotation to match factory) instead of a fan clutch set up! It still overheats as I drive! When I pull over and put the truck in park it comes down slowly unless I rev the engine then it comes down fast! Even downhill in neutral it continues to heat up! Only cools down in park! Anyone have any ideas? Is it just to warm outside to drive with it on? Thanks
> Ryan


I had this problem in my old '88 2500. Even with the heavy-duty fan. My solution was to add a secondary electric fan on the left side of the radiator, and keep the plow angled to the right when driving. With the electric fan on, and the plow angled, my overheat problem went away and has stayed away...

I've also heard others mention that adding an air scoop below the front bumper angled to move air from below the plow blowing up into the front of the radiator helps as well, but with my electric fan, I never had to do that...

One thing to keep in mind is that you have a huge plow blade. 9 feet! sheesh. Even angled, there's no direct line from the front of your truck into the radiator. My '88 only had a 7.5 foot blade, so keeping it angled helped me quite a bit. My gut instinct tells me that you'll probably have to go with the air scoop thing, either from under the bumper blowing up into the radiator, or from the top blowing down into the front of the radiator... You can test the theory by putting a piece of plywood or something similar from where the hood and the grille meet, leaning forward onto the top of your plow frame, which will direct air down into there as you drive. Keep your blade straight, and MAKE SURE THAT PIECE OF WOOD IS SECURE so it doesn't blow off as you drive... See if your overheating problem goes away. If it does, then make something a little more permanent...


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

basher;858602 said:


> Read your trucks owners manual they state low and angled.
> angled and low as by far the best for moving air.


Ummm.. I respectfully disagree with you... Low I agree with ... on an angle I do not...for cooling that is... And the geometry of most plows causes you to raise the plow higher when angled so it does not scrape while driving... They may say to angle your plow to not get sucked into a snow bank.. I have seen people angle there plow to get sucked into a bank.. so it must be in the manual ...I honestly have never read the owners manual..however the next time I am sitting in my truck with nothing to do I will look that up..


----------



## Blaine4450 (Aug 14, 2009)

Just wondering if you have checked your coolant level.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

plowinginma;858661 said:


> ...I honestly have never read the owners manual..however the next time I am sitting in my truck with nothing to do I will look that up..


Have you read your plow manual? take a 100 mile drive with your plow on in the summer months, watch the engine temps and the outside ambient air temperature. then start moving the plow to different heights and angle and watch what the gages tell you. I've done it dozen of times over the years. They run cooler if the blade is carried low and angled.


----------



## ETMegabyte (Nov 11, 2009)

plowinginma;858661 said:


> Ummm.. I respectfully disagree with you... Low I agree with ... on an angle I do not...for cooling that is... And the geometry of most plows causes you to raise the plow higher when angled so it does not scrape while driving... [snip]


In theory, angled helps. By shifting the angle to the right, you're moving air in the front of the plow to the right instead of having blunt head-on wind. And, air moving to the right in front of the plow will cause air behind the plow to also move to the right. Oh, and an added bonus is that now you don't have blunt head-on wind into the plow, which makes the engine work less as well... Though I notice that the truck pulls to the left if the plow is angled to the right. Go figure...

Anyway, add that thought with the fact that a plow angled to the right has the left side of the plow farther away from the radiator, allowing more air to get in behind it.

Now you're getting more air behind the plow, which is now moving from the left edge of the plow towards the right (since all the air in general is going to move in a similar direction both in front of the plow and behind the plow), putting more cool fresh air where it needs to be, right next to the radiator...

At least that's my understanding of it. I don't know the physics behind it, but I know it works. I do know for a fact that even with the electric fan, on long highway runs, my old truck still gets warmer than I like if I keep the blade straight (though it doesn't overheat as long as my electric fan is on), but angled to the right, the temp stays right where it's supposed to.

That's my $.02


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

basher;858672 said:


> : take a 100 mile drive with your plow on in the summer months.


I honestly have never taken my plow for a drive in the summer... I actually don't think you are allowed to do such a thing.. Sate law here.. I have never read that either.. And I never read the insurance binder cover to cover.. but I don't think you are covered if you are in an accident..

And I will be sure to ask next time I am at fisher for the yearly mechanics update...I am sure they will have a great answer.. I will take notes..and get back to you..


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

When Basher drives down to the submarine races during the summer he brings it along just in case he needs to plow something.


----------



## ETMegabyte (Nov 11, 2009)

plowinginma;858682 said:


> I honestly have never taken my plow for a drive in the summer... I actually don't think you are allowed to do such a thing.. Sate law here.. I have never read that either.. And I never read the insurance binder cover to cover.. but I don't think you are covered if you are in an accident..


I know MA is screwed up, but there's no way that a state law could be passed disallowing a plow to be carried in the Summer months. If there were, how would people get their plow worked on? How would you buy a plow truck in the summer (when they're cheaper)? No way. That wouldn't fly.

I think it's that everyone takes them off because they kill gas mileage and cause excess wear and tear on the truck, not because of a law...


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

adding a stationairy or a plastic snow guard to the top of your plow will keep the wind hitting it going down and the wind above it continue to go straight into your radiator. 
I always keep my plow straight and low when driving. Must keep eye on road to make sure there are no bumps/holes/whatever...if so, you have to raise it and drop it again but...that seems to work for me. 

The old 'turn your heater on full blast' trick still works. Turn it on defrost and roll both windows down a few inches and it should flow the heat out of the cabin.

Everybody's radiator, plow, truck, thermostat, fan, driver, preferences are different. It's a matter of taking opinions, testing them, and finding the median to where it works.


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

ETMegabyte;858690 said:


> I know MA is screwed up, but there's no way that a state law could be passed disallowing a plow to be carried in the Summer months. If there were, how would people get their plow worked on? How would you buy a plow truck in the summer (when they're cheaper)? No way. That wouldn't fly.
> 
> I think it's that everyone takes them off because they kill gas mileage and cause excess wear and tear on the truck, not because of a law...


I know for a fact ..the law states.. you can't have the head gear on the truck.. It was one of the driving force towards removable mount plows..(I almost want to say it is a fedral DOT law) and also why everyone would take the gear off in the summer... I hate to actually go look this crap up..so maybe someone??? Has had there plow on, going to a submarine race and got in an accident while driving there with the plow angled to the left while overheating... and while exchanging papers had the DOT come by and clarified the situation?? anyone?


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

just so people know...The law
http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/90-19k.htm


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

plowinginma;858682 said:


> I honestly have never taken my plow for a drive in the summer... I actually don't think you are allowed to do such a thing.. Sate law here.. I have never read that either.. And I never read the insurance binder cover to cover.. but I don't think you are covered if you are in an accident..
> ..


How do you stay proficient at operating your plow if you do not practice regularly? Plus the truck works better if you keep it conditioned. if you allow it to operate all summer with-out being attached the truck suspension loses it's "memory" and takes a while to start operating properly I'm a dealer, I take blades to trade shows, demos, touch a truck, etc . Factory reps travel with blades installed 24/7 365 there is no law against it.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

plowinginma;858733 said:


> I know for a fact ..the law states.. you can't have the head gear on the truck.. It was one of the driving force towards removable mount plows..(I almost want to say it is a fedral DOT law) and also why everyone would take the gear off in the summer... ?


You are right it is Federal law concerning the protruding headgear, that does not apply as long as the blade is attached. That is indeed what drove the move to have totally removable headgear.

Interesting Mass. state law have never heard of it being enforced but you bet the lawyers would drag it out if there was an accident.


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

basher;858812 said:


> How do you stay proficient at operating your plow if you do not practice regularly? Plus the truck works better if you keep it conditioned. if you allow it to operate all summer with-out being attached the truck suspension loses it's "memory" and takes a while to start operating properly I'm a dealer, I take blades to trade shows, demos, touch a truck, etc . Factory reps travel with blades installed 24/7 365 there is no law against it.


That's completely insane. :laughing:
No matter what excuse you give me...I'm a firm believer that driving without your plow during off-season is better fit for your trucks overall condition. Suspension, tires, ball joints, universals, frame, radiator, transmission, engine....what else should I mention?

Everything will work harder for longer. 

I understand that your sales reps and such would do so, it only makes sense. 
But for an average Joe or even a small company with a couple of trucks? 
Imagine the repair and upkeep bills allowing your plow to be weathered all year long?!


----------



## ETMegabyte (Nov 11, 2009)

plowinginma;858746 said:


> just so people know...The law
> http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/90-19k.htm


That's f-ing nuts! I've been plowing for years, and have never even heard of anyone even thinking of a law such as this, let alone implementing it. I love how it reads as well. "Nothing in this section shall apply to state, county or municipally owned or operated vehicles"... That means that the state, county, etc can break the law if they decide to be lazy, but we, the lowly people whom the state, county, etc serve, can be charged money for something unnecessary.

All things considered, what does it matter if you run your plow year round? If it's properly installed, with the proper lights, who cares? That's like saying you can't tow a trailer if there's nothing in it. It's stupid and unnecessary...

My old plow truck, I know for a fact, does not have the upper frame piece welded on. I know I've seen bolts to remove it... But I never have, and have never had anyone even look twice at me for it... I'd fight that until the end of time if I were to get pulled over for it...


----------



## tough85bronco (Nov 11, 2009)

So It seems to me I should look into an electric pusher fan to install on the radiator as well as my non clutched fan which looks exactly like the one pictured on page one. Or possible a shroud either top or bottom to direct flow! But no one believes that moving from the 2 core aluminum to 3 core aluminum will do the trick? Angled or straight it heats like crazy! Installed a plastic deflector on the top today so we will see if that has an affect. Its odd that downhill if I put it in nuetral rev or idle it continues to overheat! But the moment I pull over and put the trans in park it cools? ODD! maybe a 9' plow on a half ton just can only run in colder weather! Just hard to think adding an electric fan to a direct mount flex fan would create that much more air flow! I was thinking maybe a tranny cooler in front of the radiator was causing the heat but I believe I only have a oil cooler on this year! Guess I should check that! SO AGGRAVATING!


----------



## ETMegabyte (Nov 11, 2009)

tough85bronco;858940 said:


> So It seems to me I should look into an electric pusher fan to install on the radiator as well as my non clutched fan which looks exactly like the one pictured on page one. Or possible a shroud either top or bottom to direct flow! But no one believes that moving from the 2 core aluminum to 3 core aluminum will do the trick? Angled or straight it heats like crazy! Installed a plastic deflector on the top today so we will see if that has an affect. Its odd that downhill if I put it in nuetral rev or idle it continues to overheat! But the moment I pull over and put the trans in park it cools? ODD! maybe a 9' plow on a half ton just can only run in colder weather! Just hard to think adding an electric fan to a direct mount flex fan would create that much more air flow! I was thinking maybe a tranny cooler in front of the radiator was causing the heat but I believe I only have a oil cooler on this year! Guess I should check that! SO AGGRAVATING!


I think your biggest problem is that you're not getting any air to the radiator when you're moving. Putting in a bigger radiator will make it hold more coolant, but if there's still no air getting to it, then it won't do you anything but waste your money. The primary goal here is to get air to the radiator when you're moving, however you have to do it.

My electric fan is small compared to the main non-clutched fan (maybe 12-14 inches), but it's high-speed, and is mounted almost diagonally, pulling air from the driver's side of the truck. That, mixed with keeping the plow angled to the right when I drive, moves plenty of air onto the radiator, keeping my truck cool as a cucumber...

EDIT: Just to be clear, I have both the non-clutched fan AND the high-speed electric fan installed on my '88. I only use the electric fan when driving long distances with the plow on, otherwise I use only the non-clutched fan.


----------



## tough85bronco (Nov 11, 2009)

what size pusher fan did you put on it? RPM? CFM? If you know any of that!


----------



## ETMegabyte (Nov 11, 2009)

tough85bronco;858969 said:


> what size pusher fan did you put on it? RPM? CFM? If you know any of that!


Sadly, I don't. I'm sorry. The fan was already on the truck when I bought it. I just didn't use it initially, and had heat problems because of it. Now I use it when I have the plow on the truck.

I'll go out and look at it tomorrow when it's not 2am and pitch-black outside. Maybe it'll have a model, or some sticker with specs on it. I never really looked at it, just used it


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

I have an '89 K1500 with Hiniker 7.5'. I have a 4" lift and had to fabricate the frame bracket down to compensate. This exposes my radiator better, however, it also gets hot after driving many miles down the highway. I keep the blade low and angled usually. The guy I bought the plow from had it on a '93 K1500 and he mentioned it made his truck run so hot that he fabricated a metal deflector (in photo) in between the headlight brackets to help deflect the air into radiator. I didn't install the deflector last year. Maybe this is a problem in this generation of GM 5.7L truck with plows.


----------



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

plowinginma;858682 said:


> I honestly have never taken my plow for a drive in the summer... I actually don't think you are allowed to do such a thing.. Sate law here.. I have never read that either.. And I never read the insurance binder cover to cover.. but I don't think you are covered if you are in an accident..
> 
> And I will be sure to ask next time I am at fisher for the yearly mechanics update...I am sure they will have a great answer.. I will take notes..and get back to you..


I have to say I have never heard of that law being enforced, nor did I know about it until it was brought up, I thought it was only for medium to extra heavy trucks to try and avoid fatal accidents during the summer due to their weight and force

Also no such thing as not being covered if out there with your blade on during the summer??

Sorry, had to make a correction to this before the thread blew up
24/7 365 days a year you are covered


----------



## jmassi (Nov 11, 2003)

tough85bronco;857694 said:


> I picked up a older hiniker 9' straight blade. I put it on my half ton


I still can't get over the fact that he put a 9 FOOT blade on a 1/2 ton pickup??


----------



## Ketch (Feb 11, 2009)

tough85bronco;858940 said:


> So It seems to me I should look into an electric pusher fan to install on the radiator as well as my non clutched fan which looks exactly like the one pictured on page one. Or possible a shroud either top or bottom to direct flow! But no one believes that moving from the 2 core aluminum to 3 core aluminum will do the trick? Angled or straight it heats like crazy! Installed a plastic deflector on the top today so we will see if that has an affect. Its odd that downhill if I put it in nuetral rev or idle it continues to overheat! But the moment I pull over and put the trans in park it cools? ODD! maybe a 9' plow on a half ton just can only run in colder weather! Just hard to think adding an electric fan to a direct mount flex fan would create that much more air flow! I was thinking maybe a tranny cooler in front of the radiator was causing the heat but I believe I only have a oil cooler on this year! Guess I should check that! SO AGGRAVATING!


Couple things here:

1. Check your coolant using a hydrometer, available at auto parts stores. Make sure you don't have a bunch of fins smashed shut or clogged with bugs on your radiator. If you have A/C, make sure the space between the condenser and radiator isnt full of junk, and make sure your condenser has good airflow, too. Remember that when you run your defroster, your A/C system is also on to help dry the air flowing through your HVAC system for defrost, this adds a little heat to the incoming air used to cool your radiator.

2. Check your tranny and fluid. Make sure it's filled properly and make sure the fluid isn't burnt. Also make sure your fluid doesn't have coolant in it. If I remember correctly, your radiator is also your tranny cooler. If your tranny is farcked, it's a lot like my ex. She'll get real pissed off in a big hurry without much provocation . If you have coolant in your tranny fluid, you've got a leak in your radiator core and more problems that you really wanna deal with - replace radiator, flush tranny, flush coolant.

3. You said that downhill it overheats... does your heat go out sometimes, too? If so, you may have an air bubble or 'void' in your coolant system. Either refill it to the proper level if you're cheap (add coolant while you've got the heat on full blast, and engine at operating temp) and check with a hydrometer, or do steps 4 and 5 to seal the deal.

4. Water pumps are cheap! Install a high-flow pump. Should be like $30 or so with a $10 core. Install a 'low-temp' thermostat. Available at auto parts stores, I love O'Reilly Auto Parts. Get the 'fail-safe' model if your can, they live up to the name. Should be between $3 and $10.

5. Do a coolant flush, and use the Prestone POWDER type flush chemical. Refill with a 50/50 mix (equal parts) of water and "Prestone Low-Tox" coolant, and add a bottle or two (per spec) of "Water Wetter" - sounds nuts, but this stuff is fantastic. Use only Prestone. Peak sucks .

Let us know how it comes out.


----------



## Ketch (Feb 11, 2009)

Almost forgot - the electric fans are a good idea too! They work great!


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted by tough85bronco
> I picked up a older hiniker 9' straight blade. I put it on my half ton


Maybe the reason it is overheating is that the oil pan is dragging on the pavement.......Seriously though, do you have timbrens or anything to raise the front of that truck up? The plow is probably blocking the entire front end, which is why even with it lowered most of the way no air can get to the radiator. You are gonna have your front end fall apart with that plow.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

..


----------



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

this is going to be great


----------



## tough85bronco (Nov 11, 2009)

Your all a bunch of non believers! I cranked up the torsion bars just a bit and the ride height is perfect! Handles great and Drives very nicely! Cant force it to bounce down within 5" of the ground! Plows like a champ to after this weekends 5" Snow! Timberens or whatever they are called are a waste of money! If I am gonna spend 300 bucks on something to beef it up, It will be on ride rite's air bag system for 389 for the front of a Chevy that gives you full control and adjustability of your suspension instead of 300 on some stupid rubber bump stops! Solved my overheating problem by installing a high speed high amperage 18" electric fan that engulfs the entire radiator! 180 thermostat and a 160 degree sensor that turns the fan off and on aswell as with defroster and A/C! putting my plow on a angle does not help! It is simply to big to angle so air can still travel through! Plus it gets to low to the ground on the sides when angled over to much! About 3" of clearance at full left or right! I will try to get pics up but she is a well oiled plowing machine now! 9' on a 1/2 ton, NO PROBLEM! (yet) LOL


----------



## tough85bronco (Nov 11, 2009)

P.S. Snowzilla, I think I will build that piece in your picture for some added cooling! Looks simple and Affective! Great find!


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

tough85bronco, I don't have to do a whole lot of highway driving with plow on. Last season was my 1st year. This year I am going to start with the fan clutch which is original. If it still runs hot I will try the deflector. Then, If still hot, I will put on auxiliary electric pusher fan on front of radiator.

Where did you install the sensor for the aux. fan? 
Thanks.


----------



## tough85bronco (Nov 11, 2009)

I picked up the 18" high speed electric fan off an older lincoln for $30! Any big one off those older huge cars like lincolns or caddys or ? will work so awesome for a replacement! Advanced Auto parts had the thermostatic control module for the electric fans for $25! Adjustable from 160 to 220 to come on and tie in to a/c to operate fan whenever its on! Probe slides right into the grooves on the side of the radiator and stays there on its own! I put mine right next to the radiator inlet to give it a quicker response! Great directions and an easy install! Make sure you run a large relay between the module and the fan though as using the power out on the module directly to the fan will burn up the control module! easy battery power to the relay and power out to the fan! Power out wire from the module goes to the switch on the relay and that kicks straight battery power on and off to your fan! Really a nice easy install! Did it all in about 2 hours!


----------



## tough85bronco (Nov 11, 2009)

Not sure if this image will work! Always been bad at putting pics up!


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for detailed information. I just happened to check out the Imperial axillary fan section at an Advanced Auto Parts today. I noticed the 2 different type of sensors. Glad to know what you did. Wow that is a big plow! Here's photo of my 7.5'.

Does the plow work good on your Bobcat? Is your Bobcat a 2-speed? I wonder if you would need the extra speed to plow snow. I have a 753.


----------



## Fishbone-68 (Jan 21, 2009)

I had a similar problem with my 89 Jimmy. However, it only happened when I would drive on the expressway; in the city it was fine. I read that you can replace the fan clutch with a severe duty or heavy duty fan clutch. I am making the change for this season, so we'll see if it actually works.


----------



## tough85bronco (Nov 11, 2009)

That is a nice rig aswell! My plow is way big! LOL But it truly works like a dream! Pushes a full load no prob! My skidsteer is not a 2 speed! It plows awesome! But when your tires get down to 25% or less, you have to change em! Good tires and they plow incredibly! Brings in 10 dollars more an hour than the truck due to its ability to detail better!


----------

